# Lantz Hobby Shop / Wholesaletrains Closing



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

I went to order some Gargraves track from Wholesale Trains tonight and got this message.

No Longer Accepting Web Orders 

Noon E.S.T. August 29th was the cut off time to place an order on the website. Website Back Orders and Pre-Orders furnished to us on schedule from our vendors through the first week of September will continue to ship as arrived with all services to be discontinued as of September 9th 2016. Access to your account can be done by clicking the link below. 

Thank You For Your Orders.

Over the years I have ordered a lot of stuff from this company and they have been very competitively priced and delivered effectively and on time. 


This was a pretty big operation with a very wide assortment of items for the hobbyist. 

Too bad...


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

There was a thread here a few days ago about Wholesale Trains closing. I haven’t ordered from them for a while. If you are looking for Gargraves track, you might want to try Just Trains of Delaware. The track will most likely get drop shipped from Gargraves. Scroll down the Just Trains home page and you’ll see some F3s that might interest you.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Lehigh, Thanks for the tip on Just Trains of Delaware. The pricing is pretty good and they have quite a good size inventory. 

I looked at that MTH Canadian Pacific F3. It is exactly what I want but, I do not have DCS and this unit is not a premier series and I think the Lionel Legacy is a more detailed unit. I am going to hold out for the 6-34582 Legacy. I'll find it and I hope sooner rather than later....


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

For your application, go for the Lionel Legacy unit. But you know that already.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

Someone on another thread or forum (don't remember which) mentioned about pre-ordering a while back from Wholesale Trains and never heard anything from them. Gunrunnerjohn speculated they could be going out of business. hwell:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I have been ordering my Gargraves track from Pats Trains. Very competitive prices and super fast shipping. Plus Pat and his wife are just nice folks.

Bill


----------



## Rocky Mountaineer (Sep 19, 2015)

Wood said:


> Lehigh, Thanks for the tip on Just Trains of Delaware. The pricing is pretty good and they have quite a good size inventory.
> 
> I looked at that MTH Canadian Pacific F3. It is exactly what I want but, I do not have DCS and this unit is not a premier series and I think the Lionel Legacy is a more detailed unit. I am going to hold out for the 6-34582 Legacy. I'll find it and I hope sooner rather than later....


Wood, "sooner" can be MUCH sooner than you expected!!! 

I have that Lionel Legacy Canadian Pacific AA set for sale. If interested, contact me via email. 

David


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

It's never pleasant when a another Hobby Shop closes. It makes it harder and harder to ignore the inevitable. Fifty years from now, the Smithsonian Museum will be displaying Newspapers, Ash Trays and photos of Turn-of-the-Century Hobby Shops. 

Emile


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Just order straight from GarGraves!! I was just there yesterday.. Fine people, wonderful products, and I consider them friends...


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

TheBigCrabCake said:


> It's never pleasant when a another Hobby Shop closes. It makes it harder and harder to ignore the inevitable. Fifty years from now, the Smithsonian Museum will be displaying Newspapers, Ash Trays and photos of Turn-of-the-Century Hobby Shops.
> 
> Emile


Emile,
Saw my Schwinn three speed bicycle on display at The Museum of Science & Industry. With the banana seat and tall handle bars and the gear shift was in the frame. It was even the same color. So I would say that time is now.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Charles ro has an ongoing supply of GarGraves Track. also.


----------



## chipset35 (Sep 4, 2015)

Was "Wholesale Trains" the shop that if you ordered something from their website that ended up being out of stock they charged you a fee?


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

If you ordered a number of items and one was out of stock, they would ship separately and charge shipping for each shipment so you might end up paying a $10 shipping fee for a $5 item. I learned to call first and make sure everything was in stock before I ordered from them.


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Given my experience with them I am hardly surprised. Once is a fluke, twice is policy.


----------

